# My new shortbus



## Mongo (Jan 7, 2015)

Me and Addie just bought this bus yeseterday

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=1&acctid=7239

So far we just have a basic plan of bed in back sink and cooking area at center and a small area up front for a composting toilet. We're also going to be putting on solar panels and deepcycle batteries in. If anyone has any suggestions they would be much appreciated.
I'm going to be heading up to Paradise to pick it up and working on it in Chico. I'm going to try and keep this thread updated with pics as the work comes along.


----------



## Tude (Jan 7, 2015)

Very cool. Have a friend in another forum who has plans to convert a bus as well. I pointed him over to this section to see some of the stuff you guys have done.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks pretty cool, and the price is good. What about the engine tho? 300k is generally the upper limit for gas engines.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 7, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> Looks pretty cool, and the price is good. What about the engine tho? 300k is generally the upper limit for gas engines.



It's diesel


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 7, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> Looks pretty cool, and the price is good. What about the engine tho? 300k is generally the upper limit for gas engines.



That piqued my interest as well. It is diesel. 


Mongo, those cold starts can be tough on an engine. Hopefully it was used for longer trips (usually advertised as "freeway miles" for cars). The pics look good and it had gov't maint done. Hopefully it will serve you well.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 7, 2015)

Tude said:


> Very cool. Have a friend in another forum who has plans to convert a bus as well. I pointed him over to this section to see some of the stuff you guys have done.



Id point him towards these forums if he wants better ideas.

http://www.skoolie.net/forums/


----------



## Tude (Jan 7, 2015)

Cool. I think he just registered here so he should see that.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome man. Saw one the other day when I was in ky and saw a guy traveling in one busking near it at a Walmart. Wood stove? That's what I'd do. Can usually pick up wood anywhere your at or passing


----------



## Mongo (Jan 7, 2015)

Tatanka said:


> Awesome man. Saw one the other day when I was in ky and saw a guy traveling in one busking near it at a Walmart. Wood stove? That's what I'd do. Can usually pick up wood anywhere your at or passing



I'm probably going with propane. I'm mostly going to be using it to live in Oakland until either A: I save up for a down payment for a house or B: I have a mental breakdown and run off to teach english in Vietnam. Actually i think B is happening eventually no matter what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 7, 2015)

Damnnnnn haha mental.break downs can be good sometimes


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 7, 2015)

Mongo said:


> B: I have a mental breakdown and run off to teach english in Vietnam. Actually i think B is happening eventually no matter what happens.



I'm surprised there isn't more information here about teaching English as a foreign language.

Bus livin'......always gotta house


----------



## Odin (Jan 7, 2015)

Dude.... that bus has the 7.3 non turbo navistar diesel? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navistar_T444E_engine

Those are suppose to be freaking kick ass brother from another mother hells bells awesome blossom freaking indestructible my bullet proof bride!

Definitely update us on how that powerhouse performs. 
(would be good info to know if it lives up to it's reputation at 300k)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 8, 2015)

Mongo said:


> It's diesel



ah. i obviously missed that.



Mongo said:


> I have a mental breakdown and run off to teach english in Vietnam.



my little brother did that in south korea. supposedly that country pays the highest rates in the world for that job.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 8, 2015)

9 common problems with the Ford 7.3L (and how to fix them):
http://dieseliq.com/9-common-problems-with-73-power-stroke-diesel-engines


----------



## Hylyx (Jan 10, 2015)

Fuck yeah! I'm back in Oakland, would be great to meet up. I love wrenching on stuff, too. 
Trying to think of anything super rad you could to with the wheelchair lift that would be worth keeping it functional. Seems like there's gotta be something. Collapsible porch?
Definitely keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## Mongo (Jan 24, 2015)

The bus runs great they even had a full history on everything that has been done to it. apparently the transmission was rebuilt in 08. Gonna put laminate in a couple weeks from now when I have the funds.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 24, 2015)

awesome man, good pics, keep us updated! what color are you painting it?


----------



## Mongo (Jan 24, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> awesome man, good pics, keep us updated! what color are you painting it?



Just primer white for now, had to make it street legal school bus yellow is illegal here. In Berkeley/Oakland and I'm guessing someone might take liberty to add color to it.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks like you got a great deal! Headroom is nice.


----------

